# Book Recommendations for Windows Batch Programming



## raziiq (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi there.

I want an advice on buying a good Windows Batch programming book. Please suggest.


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Try this link from Microsoft Technet. It's not a book, however it has an expansive section on Batch. The link is for Windows Xp commands, however the panel on the left allows you to change which operating system you are veiwing the reference about.


----------



## raziiq (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks for the link, i ll try it


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Whenever I get stumped I first look at Rob Van's site.
http://www.robvanderwoude.com/batchfiles.php

After that I start Google Searching or I just TheOutcaste for the answer.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Haven't seen my name used as a verb before
A syntax error perhaps?

I remember reading an MS-DOS 3.0 manual back in the dark ages, but now this is the list I refer to when the built-in help doesn't have enough info:
DOS and VB Scripting Links
An A-Z Index of the Windows XP command line
Command-line reference A-Z
Using batch parameters
Windows 95/98/ME Batch file Tutorial (Still a good basic reference for WinNT/2K/XP)
Batch File Functions for NT4/2000/XP/2003
Rob van der Woude's Scripting Pages
Microsoft Script Center
Beginners Guides: WindowsXP Command Prompt
Beginners Guides: Understanding and Creating Batch Files

#4 and the last one are good starting points.


----------

